# Loose Suspension?



## GM Kid (Mar 21, 2005)

I've heard about the "thunk in the trunk," but I've got something clunking away somewhere under the forward part of my car. Happens whenever I go over any road irregularities and when I turn right.

Loose exhaust? Suspension mount? Tie rod end? Don't know. I took the car to a large, empty parking lot last evening and did some figure-eights. When turning right, as the left front suspension loaded up, I'd hear a "thunk" every time (didn't happen when turning left). The noise didn't continue if I kept turning clockwise--only upon initial turn-in. But in my 18-mile commute this morning, whatever it is was rattling away underneath.

What the heck?


----------



## GM Kid (Mar 21, 2005)

Called my service advisor, who--though he sounded concerned--didn't have a theory about what the sound could be. You know the stock response: "Why don't you bring it in?"

He advised that if I was concerned about safety, I should call the 800-ROADSIDE number. I told him that I feared death less than I did a tow truck.

Anyway, I'll take it in either this afternoon or tomorrow morning. I'm hoping it's just a bolt that needs tightening.


----------



## ouijaguy (Mar 16, 2005)

I heard somthing simalar to what you described. Keep me posted, i will be changing out the springs with some Eibachs as soon as i can make an apointment, i hope this will fix what ever it is. I dont think its serious, but it is annoying.


----------



## GM Kid (Mar 21, 2005)

I dropped the car off at the dealer this morning and I've yet to hear any news. Thankfully, the mystery noise was still rattling away under the car the whole way to the dealership, so they should have no trouble duplicating it.


----------



## GM Kid (Mar 21, 2005)

*What it was*

The dealer just called. Evidently, I have a "torn bushing on a sway bar link." Is that weird, or what? I swore to him that I hadn't been autocrossing, and I haven't. He said they did a thorough inspection of the area affected by the bad bushing. The rattling I was hearing is the sound of metal on metal, but he said there's no damage.

They couldn't find another bushing anywhere in Arizona, so they're having one overnighted. Considering it's Friday, it'll be Monday before they can do the repair. I'm free to take my car home for the weekend. Weird.


----------

